# keeping the trend going



## arcame (May 1, 2012)

in the spirit of the forum i feel it only right to keep the knife give away going.  i have a blade i am going to finish up in the next couple of weeks and lets give another one  away.  i will try and post some pics as i progress.  thanks guys and gals for such a great place to hang out.

I am having some major computer problems in that I am unable to post any pics. We should have this fixed this weekend. I will choose a winner this afternoon and notify them via pm and post the name here. Thanks to everyone who signed up and good luck.


----------



## jbrooker (May 1, 2012)

Patrick,

Go ahead and put my name in the hat for one of your knives. 

Thanks,

jbrooker


----------



## nkbigdog (May 1, 2012)

I to would like to add another fine blade from an Artist...Count me in thanks


----------



## John I. Shore (May 1, 2012)

Great gesture Patrick, post picks when you can, lots of folks waiting to see them.  Good Job.

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (May 1, 2012)

Great gesture, some one is going to be happy


----------



## Studawg170 (May 1, 2012)

Add me please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 1, 2012)

Put me in the hat please.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the generous offer. Put my name in please.


----------



## Keebs (May 1, 2012)

Awsome gesture indeed!  Please add me to the list, please!


----------



## Tnwoodman (May 1, 2012)

Heck I'd love to own a custom knife add me to the list please


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 1, 2012)

Pls put me in the drawing. Thx-


----------



## arcame (May 1, 2012)

the list is started, thanks folks


----------



## K80Shooter (May 1, 2012)

Add my name please.

Thanks


----------



## southgaoriginal (May 1, 2012)

would love a chance


----------



## wvdawg (May 1, 2012)

Cool gesture - I'd love a chance too please.


----------



## fireman32 (May 1, 2012)

I'll take a stab at it. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jkkj (May 1, 2012)

add me, please.. thanks


----------



## farm7729 (May 1, 2012)

Nice gesture. Count me in.


----------



## biker13 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you sir.Add my name.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (May 2, 2012)

Add my name please. Thanks


----------



## Shug (May 2, 2012)

Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## jigman (May 2, 2012)

Count me in and thank you Sir


----------



## j_seph (May 2, 2012)

Put me in please, and Thanks


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (May 2, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## onedude (May 2, 2012)

Add me please.
doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Havana Dude (May 2, 2012)

Add me please. Nice gesture!!


----------



## SGADawg (May 2, 2012)

Awesome gesture!!  Please add my name.


----------



## Bkeepr (May 3, 2012)

please count me in too, thanks!


----------



## DCM161 (May 3, 2012)

Please put me in, Thanks


----------



## JustUs4All (May 3, 2012)

Put me in and thank you for the opportunity.  Y'all do some great work.


----------



## BradMyers (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the opportunity. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 3, 2012)

I would like to be added also, thanks.


----------



## sothunfried (May 3, 2012)

i'd like to put my name in also thanks!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 3, 2012)

Awesome gesture. Add me too please. Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (May 3, 2012)

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## Tripple_D (May 3, 2012)

yes please


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 3, 2012)

Thank you please add me.


----------



## Warthawg (May 3, 2012)

PLEASE throw me in the hat too !


----------



## Crickett (May 3, 2012)

Please add my name! Thank you!


----------



## cornpile (May 3, 2012)

I would sure like a chance,Thanks


----------



## R1150R (May 3, 2012)

Please add me.
Thanks


----------



## deermaster13 (May 4, 2012)

Please add me also. Thanks


----------



## Georgia Gator (May 4, 2012)

Please add me as well.
Nice gesture!! 
Thanks for all that y'all do!!


----------



## jwb72 (May 4, 2012)

I'll jump in, too. Thanks, that awesome of you!


----------



## win280 (May 4, 2012)

Please put me in for the drawing. Thanks


----------



## BoKat96 (May 4, 2012)

I could only be so lucky to be a proud owner of one of these custom knives I've seen on the forum. You guys truly have talent.


----------



## seeker (May 4, 2012)

Please add my name and thanks for the gesture.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 4, 2012)

Like to get my name in that hat. Admire the talent, I've seen several photos that anyone would love to have. Have a Blessed weekend.


----------



## steve campbell (May 4, 2012)

Please add my name to the list and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (May 4, 2012)

Add me to the list please sir.


----------



## crittertale (May 5, 2012)

*knife*

add me,        thanks


----------



## TNBIRD (May 5, 2012)

I'm In!!   Thanks alot!!


----------



## ridgestalker (May 5, 2012)

Put me in.Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## woco hunter (May 7, 2012)

I want in.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 8, 2012)

Plz add me in the hat. Thanks for the kind gesture.


----------



## Paymaster (May 8, 2012)

Thank for the chance. Please add me to the hat.


----------



## arcame (May 10, 2012)

i have the blade pretty much done and the handle picked out I will try and get some pics up tonight


----------



## rydert (May 10, 2012)

add me....thanks for the chance...


----------



## rob keck (May 11, 2012)

put me in,,,,thank you


----------



## fishunt (May 11, 2012)

Put me in please. Thanks.


----------



## gblrklr (May 11, 2012)

I'd like to be included in the drawing, please!


----------



## one hogman (May 12, 2012)

Please include me, THANKS


----------



## gatexaroo (May 22, 2012)

if its not to late please add my name to the list


----------



## arcame (May 23, 2012)

Sorry for the delay folks been really busy at work. I am going to cut the time off on the first of the month and will get some teaser pics up tonight of the progress of the knife


----------



## John I. Shore (May 23, 2012)

Pics?



John I.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 23, 2012)

Pictures?????


----------



## donblfihu (May 23, 2012)

Add me for a chance thanks


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2012)

Add me to the list, please, and Thanks!


----------



## 7mmstw (May 24, 2012)

I would like to have a go at it myself. Thanks!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2012)

Please add me also, Thanks!


----------



## bronco611 (May 29, 2012)

please add me in the hat I would love to own a custom knife.


----------



## Jasper (May 30, 2012)

Count me in. Thanks much!


----------



## sharpeblades (May 30, 2012)

Pictures???????


----------



## arcame (May 30, 2012)

Yea I know. Just got the pewter poured on the guard. I will post some pics tonight. Only two more days


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

Please add me in as well.  Thnx


----------



## arcame (May 31, 2012)

tried for an hour last night to load a pic  I will try again in a little while  sorry for the delay


----------



## gobbler getter (May 31, 2012)

add me in please and thank you


----------



## arcame (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up is closed. I will pick a winner this afternoon. 
See first post on this thread.


----------



## jbrooker (Jun 1, 2012)

got my fingers crossed and thanks again Patrick for the gesture


----------



## rifleroom (Jun 1, 2012)

Please add me. Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## arcame (Jun 1, 2012)

The winner is. 


jasper

I will pm u also
5 days to claim the prize


----------



## John I. Shore (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats Jasper, good job Patrick......still waiting to see pics.


John I.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats Jasper!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations Jasper and nice on your part Patrick. Sure want to see some pictures


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Dang it boy..... Congrats Jasper. If he don't claim it I think I was second.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 2, 2012)

Congrats Jasper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasper (Jun 3, 2012)

arcame just texted me a pic! Wow, what a work of art! I don't know what to say other than THANK YOU! I am blessed for sure........will post some pics when I receive it.


----------



## arcame (Jun 3, 2012)

should have some pics up in a minute


----------

